# How to improve graphics or resolution for xbox?



## brandini734 (Jan 15, 2012)

I usually played xbox for the past 3 years in my lowest settings and I've never heard or seen high resolution settings for consoles until I saw a friend's ps3 when I was over his house. So does anybody know how I can improve graphics or resolution for my xbox? Sorry I'm a newbie on this.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Throw your xbox in a wood chipper and buy a PC.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

it's impossible... we all have to wait for next xbox to see next gen graphics


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

As far as im aware most xbox games are set to run at 720p resolution wise so its impossible to change it.



Canucklehead said:


> Throw your xbox in a wood chipper and buy a PC.


^ And if you can afford it do what this guy says, PC is where its at for gaming


----------



## brandini734 (Jan 15, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> Throw your xbox in a wood chipper and buy a PC.


I could afford for a gaming PC but I'm saving up for a car besides I wanted to make the resolution a little bit better since xbox is the only reliable thing I can play on. I tried playing a few games from Steam on my PC which had a decent graphics card for PC games but it quickly crashed and ****ed up my computer. So I'm sticking with consoles, just my opinion.


----------



## brandini734 (Jan 15, 2012)

Luke688 said:


> As far as im aware most xbox games are set to run at 720p resolution wise so its impossible to change it.
> 
> ^ And if you can afford it do what this guy says, PC is where its at for gaming


True, I played a few games on Steam and I really enjoyed it for a while until my computer eventually crashed.
P.S I heard something about an HDMI cable for the xbox but I don't know what that is, can somebody explain it to me please?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Which model do you have? What inputs does your TV or monitor have?
Some Xbox 360 models only have component outputs while the more recent models have both HDMI and component outputs.

Look on the back of your console. Does it look like this?









The top slot is for component/composite cables. Composite cables are the ones that come with new 360 consoles while component cables look like this:









The bottom slot is for HDMI cables.









If you want HD audio and visuals I suggest you use an HDMI cable. However, your TV or monitor must have an HDMI input jack to use it.

*I'm not a tech expert, I'm just posting what I know from experience*


----------



## brandini734 (Jan 15, 2012)

Thank you 18andLife


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Luke688 said:


> As far as im aware most xbox games are set to run at 720p resolution wise so its impossible to change it.
> 
> ^ And if you can afford it do what this guy says, PC is where its at for gaming


They often run at less and use upscaling to get to an output resolution of 720p or 1080p


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

brandini734 said:


> Thank you 18andLife


No problem. If you decide to switch to HDMI or component cables, don't forget to change the resolution (System > Console Settings > Display > HDTV Settings) to either 720p, 1080p or 1080i.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

brandini734 said:


> I usually played xbox for the past 3 years in my lowest settings and I've never heard or seen high resolution settings for consoles until I saw a friend's ps3 when I was over his house. So does anybody know how I can improve graphics or resolution for my xbox? Sorry I'm a newbie on this.


The reason your friend's PS3 looks better is because he's running his through a better TV and using a HDMI cable I reckon. You can't improve a console's spec like you can with a PC.

P.S. 
As heated as it is in here, I agree with Canuckle - PC is where it's at :b


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

It's 6 year old hardware, of course it's not going to have top of the line graphics. The only advantage to consoles are a closed system making it harder to pirate games. So that draws developers. Not to mention online systems like Xbox Live. Anyways, I have all consoles as I like exclusive titles but recently I bought a crazy powerful gaming PC and there is just no comparison. Plus you can use PS3/xbox controller on the PC and hook it up to your tv and use something like Steam Big Picture.


----------



## TheExplosionist (Apr 13, 2009)

Canucklehead said:


> Throw your xbox in a wood chipper and buy a PC.


+1

The Xbox360 GPU is roughly equivalent to the ATi X1900 from 2006.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Solomon's Tomb said:


> Oh man, here we go...


The only one "going" is you. :no


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

hdmi cable won't make your graphics look like it's on current nintendo console


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

Skyrim looks good on my Xbox with a HDMI cable. I've got one of the newer XBox S - just plugged the cable in, set to HD via the Settings menu, and hey presto, it's pretty sharp. It could do with a lot more anti-alaising, but with the current hardware that's not going to happen.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

Lol Just buy a better tv, onto that's over $600.
I went from a $400 Vizio to a 3d led Samsung for my, ps3 and the difference is huge.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> Throw your xbox in a wood chipper and buy a PC.


No one wants to play that lame **** lol. 
Pc starting to get games crazy late compared to consoles and all the huge pc exclusives going to consoles.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Solomon's Tomb said:


> Look, no offense, but **** you.


Good lord, no need to be so hostile...

First of all, Gaming PC's do NOT cost four grand unless you have wads of money burning a hole in your wallet. They also do not take six-months to put together, where did you come up with that?

Secondly, the REAL reason people buy consoles is for convenience and the freedom to game with other people in the same room for fun. They are also less costly to purchase initially, which is why they are popular with households who may not have the money to purchase a computer to use, or they simply never owned one for gaming purposes.

Furthermore, PC games do NOT need to be patched every week as you claim, nor is that how viruses get spread. Again, I have to ask, you are basing that claim on what, exactly? I have NEVER had to patch my PC games often at all, since I am spending my gaming hours -enjoying- the games!

Also, viruses get spread by being ignorant of security measures on your network, going to questionable websites, not running an antivirus program, etc.

If you are not wiling to put up with the idiosyncrasies a PC may bring you from time to time, maybe you shouldn't be using one for gaming in the first place.

Oh, and calling the mouse + keyboard combo archaic is being ignorant of this simple fact:

If there were no PC's, there would be NO game consoles. Or handhelds. Or tablet computers. Or netbooks. Or smartphones. Or modern cars, for that matter.

What do you think those products were designed on???

If you read this far, congratulations. To dismiss the PC as a by-gone archaic machine of yesteryear is being truly ignorant of it's contribution to the advancement of technology as we know it.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Canucklehead said:


> Throw your xbox in a wood chipper and buy a PC.


Ignorance abounds here. Read my post earlier, child.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

Now now, consoles and PC's are BOTH computers.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

TheTruthIsOutThere said:


> Now now, consoles and PC's are BOTH computers.


This is true.

Man, this whole internet war between PC's and Consoles has gotten REALLY old...


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

cloud90 said:


> Lol Just buy a better tv, onto that's over $600.
> I went from a $400 Vizio to a 3d led Samsung for my, ps3 and the difference is huge.


I have this strange feeling that you don't know what LED actually is...


----------

